# Last six digits match on VIN and engine block but...



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Not being sure how this numbers matching stuff goes....the VIN on my 68 GTO is 242378R19xxxx The number stamped on the engine block is 28R19xxx. The last six numbers on the engine match the last six numbers of the VIN but the "78R" in the VIN reads "28R" on the engine. Was this just a mistake on the part of the guy stamping the engine block number? Did he mistake the "7" for a "2" OR are just the last six numbers matching the important thing? Thanks for any help in solving this mystery.

John


----------

